# Frank



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

need some help b4 i post em or sale

whats the word on these guys,,, Brazil,, piranha pretta 5 inch

any help appreciated


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

another


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

another


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

another


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

another


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmmmmm.....

would say marginatus (3rd pic). that spotting is throwin me off on the one fish (1st pic). S. compressus?


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

S.Sanchezi


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They look like Sanchezi to me, but I'm not that great at IDing. My reasoning being the coloration, shape and belly scutes.


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

thats what i was thinking as well,,, sanchezi is what we used to call medinai a few yrs ago correct??



Rocco said:


> S.Sanchezi
> [snapback]922934[/snapback]​


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking you have various ages of Serrasalmus altispinis for most of the fish. The juvis have more spots and with the more mature the spotting has gone away. The spotting looks similar to hollandi...but the tail doesnt. That 3rd pic could be marginatus, it does resemble the pic on franks site.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RARE AFISHINADO said:


> thats what i was thinking as well,,, sanchezi is what we used to call medinai a few yrs ago correct??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My personal feeling is compressus due to the caudal fin. Marginatus would have a hyaline edge.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted Today, 08:21 AM
> My personal feeling is compressus due to the caudal fin. Marginatus would have a hyaline edge.


Actually, that is only partially correct. S. marginatus normally has "V" at the base that extends out. This later fills in (sort of like a cup of coffee) to the edge or near edge of the tail depending on age. Both S. sanchezi and the compressus group are an odd bunch when it comes to the tail. It can have both a bold black edge or faint black edge. I think much of it is due to stress (faint colors) and/or water conditions. The single fish in view is S. sanchezi. I didn't comment on the rest because I would need to manipulate the photo to put the fishes upright and I don't have much time to mess with it.

PS: S. sanchezi is known only from PERU not Brazil. They are not S. altispinis, known only from Brazil.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

are they dead or did u just take them out of the water for the pics....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Does look like a sanchezi tho.... THOSE are nice pix...


----------

